# meine hp soll gleich bei meiner domain geladen werden, nicht erst nach .../index.html



## dscater23 (3. November 2004)

hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem eine domain zugelegt und meine hp programmiert. die daten habe ich auf den ftp-server geladen. ich habe nun das problem, dass die site erst nach der eingabe www. ...... .com/index.html geöffnet wird. kann mir bitte wer sagen was ich tun muss, dass sie gleich bei der eingabe der .com-adresse geöffnet wird?

danke


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. November 2004)

Hi,

Normalerweise haben die Anbieter ihre Server so konfigiriert, dass index.htm, index.html usw. als Startseiten erkannt werden. Ich hatte allerdings mal einen Fall, wo es ein "default.htm" sein sollte.. Probier das doch mal aus, oder, besser, wende Dich an Deinen ISP (Provider) und frag nach.

Gruß

.


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. November 2004)

*Re: meine hp soll gleich bei meiner domain geladen werden, nicht erst nach .../index.*

Wenn Du ein lieber Junge warst, wird der Weihna... äh.. ne, anders ...

Wenn Dein Provider es so konfiguriert hast, kannst Du Deine eigenen Einstellungen durchführen. Erstelle eine Datei ».htaccess« (ohne »«-Anführungszeichen, der Punkt ist aber wichtig) und schreibe hinein:

```
DirectoryIndex index.htm index.html
```

Kopiere die Datei dort hin, wo die index.htm auch liegt.

Achtung: Windows weigert sich eine Datei die mit PUNKT beginnt anzulegen. Es reicht, wenn Du eine htaccess.txt erstellst und auf den Server kopierst, und über das FTP-Programm die htaccess.txt in .htaccess umbenennst!

Ab jetzt würde der Server versuchen *index.htm* und *index.html* beim aufrufen der Domain anzuzeigen - ohne das man die Datei extra anklicken muss.

Das geht wie gesagt nur, wenn der Provider diese Funktion nicht gesperrt hat.
Aber: Probieren geht über studieren


----------

